# I want a man's opinion on this



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Um...oops.
Honestly didn't mean to post this but my iPhone overreacted.
I'll think of something. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

